# Sharing the two new perches until...



## FaeryBee

*Sunny, Shelby and Sparky have two new perches!
One is in Sunny and Shelby's cage and one in Sparky's cage.

Sunny "Claiming" the perch before Shelby can.
Sunny says, "I was on it first so this perch is MY very own!" I don't have to share it with Shelby (unless my Momma makes me...)"










Hey, everybody, I'm a kickin' back enjoying my new hang out!










Did you guys notice this perch hangs from the TOP of my cage - too cool!










Here's another view in case you couldn't see it in the last picture. 










And, one more&#8230; (this one shows it gooder, Momma!)










Oh yeah, Sparky wants me to show you the perch in his cage, too. His attaches to the side of the cage.










Sparky says he likes the new perch but he hasn't got on his yet cause he's still a baby and afraid of everything.










I went in Sparky's cage and jumped on his perch but Momma wasn't fast enough with the camera to catch me. Ha ha!










***************************************************
One of our own TB Members actually made these perches. :wow:
He'll soon be starting up his own business which will be called,
"Especially for Small Birds Store" and the website will be smallbirdsstore.com

I know when he opens his site, I'll be ordering a "top-hanging" perch for Pedro and Poppy's cage and probably another side attachment perch as well. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I wanted to show you the boys' newest toy.
This adorable little wagon was sent to me by a super friend - all the way from Australia!!










Thanks for looking!! :wave:*


----------



## pinksand

Oooooo I want one so badly!!! Tallulah would LOVE that  They're all twisty just like his favorite grapevine perches. Perfect for head scratching! Lucky little budgies!


----------



## SouthernFried

Those perches are fantastic! And that wagon is super adorable. Have they played on it yet? I bet it is to die for!


----------



## Pekoe

I'm so glad there were only a few photos of Sparky! I mean really...you can only look at so many pictures of the little yellow bird before you go crazy 

All kidding aside. 
Those perches are AMAZING. Pekoe wants one 
There are some really amazing people on this forum


----------



## aka.pody

Their homes look like they should be featured in Cage Beautiful. 

I love their entire setup and wow those perches are awesome. 
They have enough toys where you can rotate them often. It's so funny because when I put an old toy back in they think it's brand new. 

That little wagon is something I know Rosie would love. 
Thanks so much for sharing all their new stuff with us. Oh wait. Nicky and Rosie would like to say something......

hi yellow kids. wow you guys have the coolest stuff. if we had all that we would never want to leave our cage home. maybe then rosie will stay put and not go where she's not supposed to. 

hey rosie why'd you sock me in the head? :slap:


----------



## ~Drini~

That's very cool! I wonder how the twisty wooden one was made! May I ask who made them, or is it a secret until the store opens up! I will be one of the first customers there!:driving:


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are grapevine perches so they are twisty by virtue of that. 

Our very own Budgiekeet (Rick), is the crafter of these awesome perches!

You can only be first AFTER me -- I'm :jumping: going to be his very first customer. :laughing1:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Amazing perches! I want one when that guy starts up his business! And that little wagon is charming! I used a picture of a cute budgie riding on one in my "Budgie Mischief" video.*


----------



## eduardo

Awesome perches, and some lucky FIDs! And the little wagon is adorable, perfect for transporting seeds


----------



## Erika

*Those branches are fantastic! I lover how natural budgies look when they are on perches like this 
Hope they decide to play with their new wagon soon *


----------



## Charis

I love the perches and the little wagon. I may need me some of these perches.


----------



## Budgiekeet

The perches look awesome in your cage. I really think I like the top mounted better myself. Thanks for the comments from everyone on the perches. I will have my website up real soon. To start I have a few items that I make from all birdsafe materials. A few toys and swings and such. Well I need to leave some of the suspense for the grand opening.

So keep your eyes out for the announcement of "Especially for Small Birds Store"


Thanks Rick


----------



## frenchie

That's a very good looking perch. You can give the cage the look of an aquarium, I saw you have a shell that fits nice with it. The toy is nice I like the plane you have too.


----------



## Rainey

LOVE that perch!!! and the little wagon!


----------



## Marii

Waaauuuuu Those perches are awsome, that play gym is awsome those toys are awsome, and those birds are gorgggggggeoussssssssssss! I love your cage setup it is a budgie dream house! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FaeryBee

*More pictures featuring Sunny and Shelby's new perch!!*

*Sunny said I could have a turn on the new perch










I'm being a good boy and sharing the new perch with Shelby, just like you said, Momma!










Wow, this perch is really cozy, Mr. BudgieKeet!! Thanks for sending it to Sunny and me. I think it's my new favorite hangout.










Hey! I'm not sitting on mine but I just wanted to make sure everyone remembers me - my name is Sparky!! Hi!!








*


----------



## Michelle M.

Jealous! I love the cage and all the perches. And it's always neat to see perches/toys that Cooper has in a different setting. I am looking forward to checking out the website!


----------



## Pekoe

Yellow budgies with happy feet make me SO happy


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sparky's a BIG BOY NOW!!*

*Little Sparky is growing up! He went over to The Sunshine Boy's Cage today and tried out some of their perches and toys. He loved the new top-hanging grapevine perch!

Hey, this perch is really cool!










Look Momma! I'm a Big Boy now!








*


----------



## Pekoe

Ooooooooh, look how brave you are Sparky! 
What did your brothers think about you testing out their new perch?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Did you notice this new perch hangs from the top Shelby?










Yeah Sunny, I'm sure glad you decided we could share it!









I think the two of us look pretty good on here, how about you?









Momma must think so, 'cause she keeps taking our picture.
I told you she still loves us!
Yeah, it made her happy that we let Sparky have a turn on it. She took his picture too!










Uh - whew!! Somebudgie needs a bath!










*


----------



## Shahzadi

Those are amazing perches!  And it looks like your birds love them.


----------



## Sammiejw

Again you have taken some fantastic pictures! Love seeing them! I adore your cages! ( perches are Fab!!!!!!!) A member who has lovely little tallulah has a great cage too! i must update Harley and Tillys! I may just do it around their 1st birthday (September)! Lucky birdies u have!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Sammie!

I think Harley and Tilly are pretty lucky little birdies too! *


----------



## Shayla Fortune

OOO! I loooove the perches! When I get my bigger cage (hopefully sometime this summer) I am SO buying at least one!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Shayla Fortune said:



OOO! I loooove the perches! When I get my bigger cage (hopefully sometime this summer) I am SO buying at least one!

Click to expand...

I know, Shayla! I'm counting the minutes until Rick has his website up and running so I can order the ones for Pedro and Poppy's cage! *


----------



## JJ_

Wow those cages are amazing!!!!!!! I've been thinking we will have to upgrade Gatsby to a bigger home.


----------



## ronsig

If I am a budgie in my next life, I want to live in your house.

Sigrid


----------



## MariaKitty

Wow! What a huge flight cage you have for your budgies. Love your setup. Lots of toys too! ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwahface

Wow you've done an amazing job with your cage! I have the same model as you and I think I'll be stealing some decorating ideas!


----------

